# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Детская Дружба

## vova230

Хочется узнать мнение форумчан о таком виде дружбы как детская и почему часто детская дружба распадается во взрослости. Почему не удается сохранить детские клятвы верности и все подобное.

----------


## Irina

Видимо распадается детская дружба тогда, когда проявляются разные интересы,  характер, привычки. Появляются новые друзья соответственно им.

----------


## Akasey

хз, но дружба осталась (хотя интересы давно уже не одинаковые), и  клятв не было.

----------


## vova230

Я вот тут подумал и пришел к интересному выводу. Да мы забываем детскую дружбу, детские клятвы. Может быть это действительно возрастное, но тогда не совсем понятно почему то-же происходит по сути во всех сферах жизни человека.
Читал, даже скорее просматривал старые журналы 30-х годов и удивился, как много там рассказывается о различных новинках техники, которые могут облегчить труд, поднять производительность, да и просто вывести общество на новый уровень развития, но эти новинки были забыты. И вот теперь снова встречаются похожие призывы к экономии энергоресурсов, экологичности и прочее, о чем говорилось уже и тогда. И вот я подумал, что быть может мы так и остаемся детьми, которые все забывают и нынешние благие намерения так и останутся намерениями и по сути ничего не изменится.

----------


## Malaya

> может мы так и остаемся детьми, которые все забывают и нынешние благие намерения так и останутся намерениями и по сути ничего не изменится.


врядли получится  у всех...

десткая дружба самая искренняя...добрая..и позитивная)

----------


## Akasey

> десткая дружба самая искренняя...добрая..и позитивная)


 а вот это врятли, завидуют дети успехам сверстников так же. И взрослая дружба бывает искренняя и позитивная.

----------


## Malaya

это же дети..они ничего не понимают... не умеют завидовать,например.как взрослые...



> И взрослая дружба бывает искренняя и позитивная.


это бывает редко..но бывает)

----------


## Mouse

Легкость сближения в детстве я могу объяснить так: ребенок не отягощен (при хороших условиях) материальным накопительством и обустройством, у него нету обязательств, какие есть у взрослых. Построение отношений происходит по принципу симпатии: понравился мальчик/девочка - и они будут играть вместе, даже жениться могут пообещать друг другу (при разнополых отношениях). А взрослея, ребёнок приобретает идеи собственности и т.п. Теперь он не только смотрит на других сверстников, а уже оценивает их по своим каким-то моделям. Да и взрослые часто встревают в детские отношения. Потому как ребенок научится справлятся со своим Эго, таким он и станет при взрослении. Ну это вкратце, если что - дополню.

----------

